# Apache 2.4

## iandoug

WTF were the the devs thinking making so many changes in the required conf files that everything is broken?

Thank the skygods that I didn't do this on a production machine, but this is my dev machine and I need to work, not do major fiddling around just to get the thing to work with PHP.

[/rant]

----------

## eccerr0r

Oh no...

are we headed toward another Apache-1.3 to Apache-2 upgrade? :(

----------

## iandoug

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Oh no...
> 
> are we headed toward another Apache-1.3 to Apache-2 upgrade? 

 

Dunno, I got fed up fiddling and downgraded. I was surprised I could find so little on the topic on the forums, and Gentoo's Apache upgrade guide is rather out of date. 

Apache does have a page but in typical Apache style they assume you're also a guru.

https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html

It also fails to mention the changes to PHP on this page. 

I did find something on my other box about them using php-fpm or somesuch now ala nginx, but I fear this major upgrade is being badly managed from a user perspective (or I'm just a clueless git.)

cheers, Ian

----------

